# 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

its in and it runs but the immob. kicks it off. no one has the defeet yet. i was hopeing to have it for h2o but no luck.


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

you gotta be kinding me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

Any reason you didn't just work with the IMMO rather than against it? (ie kept it for the swap).


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*








That is pretty killer. What transmission do you have connected to that engine? Do you have any pictures during the install? How much of the MK5 wiring did you use? Tell me more, I am very curious about this swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (Boostin20v)*

SWAP IS FROM A PASSAT AND YOU NEED WAY TO MANY CONTROL MODULES.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_SWAP IS FROM A PASSAT AND YOU NEED WAY TO MANY CONTROL MODULES.








Yeah that sux...you would need everything from the steering column lock to the comfort module. It would be tight to start it up with a passat key tho


----------



## vdubluguy (Mar 13, 2001)

Nate...that thing is dope!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_Yeah that sux...you would need everything from the steering column lock to the comfort module. It would be tight to start it up with a passat key tho

I want a Comfort module









What's a comfort module????


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (polov8)*

Here's your comfort module Andy


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (Falcor)*

Tow the car to a local vw dealer and have them unlock it. thats what My friend did for his r32 swap in a mk4 jetta on a stock ecu


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_Tow the car to a local vw dealer and have them unlock it. thats what My friend did for his r32 swap in a mk4 jetta on a stock ecu
wow i wish it were that easy! i am a vw tech at a dealer


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_wow i wish it were that easy! i am a vw tech at a dealer









Im a VW tech also and its no picnic. Passat immob. are the most complex and the biggest pain in the ass to program. They are nothing like the older ones....so are you just going to let it sit until someone comes out with a flash


_Modified by theguy1084 at 2:43 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_
so are you just going to let it sit until someone comes out with a flash

_Modified by theguy1084 at 2:43 PM 9-28-2007_

yep unless someone wants to give me golf/jetta/eos stuff


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

what wheels and size tire are those by the way???


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_what wheels and size tire are those by the way???

they are 14x9


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_what wheels and size tire are those by the way???

and 195/45r14 toyo's


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

pm sent


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_its in and it runs but the immob. kicks it off. no one has the defeet yet. i was hopeing to have it for h2o but no luck.

How much more complicated is the IMMO in the MK5 vs the MK4?
For my TDI swap I only needed the Key, Cluster & ECU. I know the canbus in the Mk5 is more complex...


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

HOLY COW BATMAN!!!






















I think I wanta throw out my doings and start over with this


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (kda33)*

That is truely an amazing swap I hope you get it solved soon. You might want to talk to APR and see what they have in the works on that FSI stuff. They did a number on an R32 ecu for my Audi 3.2L MK2 swap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

a o2a bolts up to the 2.0fsi?!







what clutch and all?


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_a o2a bolts up to the 2.0fsi?!







what clutch and all?

All g60 we will see how long it lasts


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

Nice swap, but I am REALLY not feeling the poke&stetch.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (The Kilted Yaksman)*

what rear bumper are you running?


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_what rear bumper are you running?

It is a cabby clipper


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

call up c2 see if they can help.....


----------



## broken pinky toenail (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (dieselgeek19s)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pretty sick
love the widened steelies/stetch










_Modified by broken pinky toenail at 2:32 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (broken pinky toenail)*

your tires are wack http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
dont you know how to fit a tire on a wheel properly?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (speed51133!)*

wait, i'm confused here....
one of the 1st FSI swap in a mk1 and you guys are busting on him cause you don't like the wheels or the tires are streched so you whine?! shut up.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_wait, i'm confused here....
one of the 1st FSI swap in a mk1 and you guys are busting on him cause you don't like the wheels or the tires are streched so you whine?! shut up.

No kidding!
It's people like speed51133! & The Kilted Yaksman that make online forums suck. Nobody asked for your opinion, so keep it to yourself and stop dragging good topics down.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (Fahrvergnuugen)*

if the post is all about a engine swap, why the hell is there a HUGE closeup pic of the tires????
riddle me that batman!








by the way, if you dont want opinions, keep your ugly car out of a public forum








_Modified by speed51133! at 11:33 AM 10-11-2007_


_Modified by speed51133! at 11:34 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (speed51133!)*

I like the stretch, real nice German look to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_I like the stretch, real nice German look to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










thanks it is personal style i like the way it looks and thats why i did it


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

dude ur supposed to do what the majority of vortex likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (5speedsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_dude ur supposed to do what the majority of vortex likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OH is that how it works.... how dumb of me


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

sent the ecm out to revo today


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

So Revo offers an immobilizer defeat option for the 2.0T?


----------



## pgaks2 (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

sick swap man, personally i dig the widened 14s and the stretch, and besides its your car do what you want, if we built what everyone thought was cool we would all be rockin civics and eclipses with giant wings.
sheb


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (pgaks2)*

just so you know im not a complete jerk....
i do think the swap is cool.
did you run the entire high pressure fuel injection setup??
ive been thinking of running a 2.0T but without the fuel injection setup. id just cap off or plug the injectors, and make an intake manifold with injector bungs in the runners, and run standalone.
basically id be taking advantage of the head design, i dont think the block setup is too different.


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
did you run the entire high pressure fuel injection setup??


yes it has all the fsi parts but the fuel pump in the tank


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

This is sick!cant wait to see it run


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

your telling me with the crazy high fuel pressure the fsi runs, they just use hose barbs and not even worm gear hose clamps?
i would have thought that cis injection style lines and connectors would be used.


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_your telling me with the crazy high fuel pressure the fsi runs, they just use hose barbs and not even worm gear hose clamps?
i would have thought that cis injection style lines and connectors would be used.

it only has 4 bar to the motor then the cam driven pump generates the 15+ bar. my setup is just like the factory setup only my filter is in the front.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

ahhh, i see.
i thought it operated high pressure like a diesel pump, or something.


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_ahhh, i see.
i thought it operated high pressure like a diesel pump, or something.

it does exactly that


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

wow, this is great, ive been dreaming of the first fsi 2.ot mk1 since i drove the first 2.0t passat in my town....that cars gonna rip......


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

and then after the high pressure pump it still only uses hose barbs and rubber line?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

no.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_and then after the high pressure pump it still only uses hose barbs and rubber line?

No different than the previous generation of VW's.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_sent the ecm out to revo today

is revo JUST doing the immo, or are you getting it flashed with their stage1 as well?


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-joe* »_
is revo JUST doing the immo, or are you getting it flashed with their stage1 as well?

it is going to be stage II


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

whaaaaaaaaat. revo stage2 2.0tfsi bunny?
you might spin the tires off those wheels, then all that stretch wont matter!
p.s. i like stretch... mmmm pretty.


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-joe* »_whaaaaaaaaat. revo stage2 2.0tfsi bunny?
you might spin the tires off those wheels, then all that stretch wont matter!
p.s. i like stretch... mmmm pretty.

yeh but who else has one?
i would rather spin tires that rip the front end off and they look good


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

damn, this thing is going to stab. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

it is up and running around town still getting the bugs out. I left it in stock mode for now, but it feels great


----------



## Insertcoin (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_it is up and running around town still getting the bugs out. I left it in stock mode for now, but it feels great























pics, videos, something!!!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Insertcoin)*

i understand how the fsi works and know that the high pressure is only after the injection pump but what are you running for supply?
is it just the stock intank pump?
what kind of fpr or does the mechanical high pressure stuff take care of that?


----------



## GTIaudiophile (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Insertcoin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Insertcoin* »_
pics, videos, something!!!









Please!


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTIaudiophile)*

cant wait to see that beast running





















thats for a job well done


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


----------



## vwjon21 (Jan 17, 2004)

that is pure perfection i love it


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG!!!
Ive just sold one of these engines because people TOLD me that it would'nt work without the rest of the mk5 stuff like cluster,ABS ect ect...
What sort of codes you got left??
I can get the IMMOBZ turned off so thats one less worry for me.
Big respect to you


----------



## audi2point8kid (Dec 26, 2005)

I spoke with REVO at SEMA this past week and they actually mentioned your build. Congrats. Looking good, i can't wait to see it running..


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (audi2point8kid)*

props 2 you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
videos yet???


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Sick build. Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t FSI in a mk1 bunny (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

I would also like to know just what else was swapped out of he passat to get this to work?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

vids


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Car looks perfect!!!
Vids and more pics!


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_
it only has 4 bar to the motor then the cam driven pump generates the 15+ bar. my setup is just like the factory setup only my filter is in the front.

the in tank pump is variable pressure on the oem setup. What transfer pump are you using? I've been wondering if it would work well with a standard pump and pressure regulator to supply the high pressure system.


_Modified by motorlager at 8:38 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## NATEDIGITYDOG (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (motorlager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorlager* »_
the in tank pump is variable pressure on the oem setup. What transfer pump are you using? I've been wondering if it would work well with a standard pump and pressure regulator to supply the high pressure system.

_Modified by motorlager at 8:38 PM 11-7-2007_

it works fine with a constant pump the fuel filter has a 4 bar pressure reg integrated into it


----------



## infinity (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well done dude!


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NATEDIGITYDOG* »_
the fuel filter has a 4 bar pressure reg integrated into it

info on this PLEASE


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

make a write up! with pix, it is a shame not to make one, gosh.
the wheels are nice!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

how much would you say you had invested?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

I don't know everything, but seems to me this is the first swap in the world running FSI, not DigII.


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

No. Theres a white mk2 featured in VW SPEED mag that had almost everything from a mk5 fitted. theres also two cars here in the uk, a gray mk2 golf and a seat arosa (lupo)


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (FaTT mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaTT mk1* »_No. Theres a white mk2 featured in VW SPEED mag that had almost everything from a mk5 fitted. theres also two cars here in the uk, a gray mk2 golf and a seat arosa (lupo) 

I stand corrected. First in the USA maybe.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

wow that is fantastic... those wheels and tires are also fantastic... a seriously advanced motor in a 20+ year old car... awesome. im sure it RIPS! and how much does this motor weigh? say in comparision to a vr6 or 16v?


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

for sale?


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

damn..that car is so hot I dont even know what to say.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

any updates? I am gearing my car up for the swap right now.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

this is the most awesome vw ever.


----------



## aknagy (May 3, 2007)

In an earlier post you said that the fuel pump is in the tank. how did you accomplish this? I am doing a 1.8t swap into my mk1 Cabriolet and was thinking of using the the stock mk4 fuel pump and sender set up. Is this similar to the mk5? Did it require making modes to the tank it self?
Also this is a really killer set up congratulations on a well done project.


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (NATEDIGITYDOG)*

yeh more killer rabbits!! I bought the 20Vmars red one from you couple years back, it got to phoenix arizona and back only to get flooded by the delaware river up here in PA







...it will live again


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Turb0Chipped)*

So, almost 5 months later, what has become of this?


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (87vr6)*

I would guess is cruising softly but carrying a big stick..


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (mattinbend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattinbend* »_I would guess is cruising softly but carrying a big stick..

Hey Matt, I know you'd be around forums like this. Still have the 4Motion although like most $$$ project they tend to age a bit







.


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

Crazy car 2.0t fsi in mk1...really complex project!! Amazing project!!!
Wheel and tire stretched look really nice!!!
Fock all haters!


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice indeed.
But I'm still very curious what parts&wiring were all needed from the donor car. 
Is it true that you need the wiring loom from the entire car and have to hook up every connector?
I would really like to see some more info about that.
Thnx


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ries188)*

He needs everything!!
$$$$$$$$$$$$ setup!
But soooo hot and unique!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i have been dealing with a mk4 tdi golf with mobilizer problems. he said that he talked to some one about getting a c2 chip to disable the emobilizer. i know mk4 is way different than mk5 but its worth a shot


----------

